# Car just won't stop overheating!!!



## scarulo (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok i have a 2004 Nissan Altima 2.5s and the dang car won't stop overheating. Everything is Nissan Original parts and so far I have replaced:

Thermostat
Valve Assyway
Waterpump (WHOLE PIECE)
Radiator cap
spark plugs
Oil Job
Radiator Flush

I took it to the Dealership and they told me it was the Cooling Fans. So i ws like ok, go for it change em.

DUDE my car is still overheating?!?!?!?! Can anyone please help me. So far i've put 600 bucks to fix this and I still dont have a resolution to my problem. 

Steve Carulo
[email protected]


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

scarulo said:


> Ok i have a 2004 Nissan Altima 2.5s and the dang car won't stop overheating. Everything is Nissan Original parts and so far I have replaced:
> 
> Thermostat
> Valve Assyway
> ...


Well pimping hate to tell you if you have replaced all of that your last resource can be a blown head gasket. Does your car smoke? If you see white smoke its because its burning the water through the head gasket. :-\
Or just check for water leaks first.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

scarulo said:


> Ok i have a 2004 Nissan Altima 2.5s and the dang car won't stop overheating. Everything is Nissan Original parts and so far I have replaced:
> 
> Thermostat
> Valve Assyway
> ...


HEAD GASKET... :thumbup: We've done plenty of them at the Nissan dealership I work at.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

is it actually overheating or is the gauge telling you that? check the sending unit before dropping big bucks.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes, chronic overheating is _usually_ a sign of head-gasket leaking. 

Some of the classic signs such as white tailpipe smoke won't show up unless the leak is very big. 

The best way to look for evidence of this is to send a sample of your used oil to a lab like this and have a UOA done (Used Oil Analysis): 

http://www.blackstone-labs.com

They'll look for signs of excessive sodium and potassium and the accelerated wear that goes along with coolant leaks.

Cost is $20-$25


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Shouldn't this be a warranty item??


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Or just pull the spark plugs and check to see if there is any signs of coolant fouling on the plug. It will be white.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

The reason I push UOAs as the best test for coolant leaks is that they will show even _slight_ coolant leaks before the more obvious signs (such as white-fouled plugs) show up.


----------



## JoJap (Jan 14, 2006)

Get an actual thermometer and check the temperature of your cooling system when your guage says it is hot. Get your wife's kitchen thermometer... you know the one she uses to make sure the candy is hot... 

Just make sure and warm up your engine with the radiator cap OFF. Don't try to remove it when the engine is warm or you'll peel off the first layer of skin on your face.

Compare the temperature on the thermometer and your gauge.


----------



## VALERIE (Jan 4, 2006)

I just have a question regarding this. If you have a blown head-gasket, could this keep your car from starting?


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

VALERIE said:


> I just have a question regarding this. If you have a blown head-gasket, could this keep your car from starting?


posibly because the engine would loose cranking compression on the cylinders depending on how bad it over heated and how bad the head gasket is.See what the specs cranking compression is, and do a cranking compression test.


----------

